# USB the mark of satan.



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/the-lay-scientist/2010/nov/15/3



> USB - Satan's Data ConnectionEvangelical Christians in Brazil have banned the use of USB connections after claiming the technology is the mark of Satan worshippers


Oh sweet....



> TLockyer
> 15 November 2010 3:44PM
> 
> It is by no means enough just to avoid USB. After all, ""Any PC built after 1985 has the storage capacity to house an evil spirit" (http://www.religioustolerance.org/chr_exor7.htm).
> ...


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I am not sure whether to laugh or cry.


----------



## Cowboy (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh no! my arm!!










http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=2460924&l=0716404326&id=820365155


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Looks like a fresh "track mark" or blowfly larva on the upper arm...LOL


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

overreaction!

I <3 my pc!!!


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

lol I've seen that picture somewhere else before. 

That thing looks terrible...


----------



## Cowboy (Aug 19, 2010)

I burnt my arm with Acid cleaning my drain


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

> Demons can possess anything with a brain, including a chicken, a human being, or a computer.


... Wait... What?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

ROFL, this is hilarious:



http://www.religioustolerance.org/chr_exor7.htm said:


> Reverend Jim Peasboro of Savannah GA has written a book "The Devil in the Machine: Is your computer possessed by a demon?" Some of the points raised in the book by the author are:
> 
> "While the Computer Age has ushered in many advances, it has also opened yet another door through which Lucifer and his minions can enter and corrupt men's souls."
> 
> ...


What I learned here:

- computers have a brain
- demons are telling me to look at porn
- you can exorcise a computer demon by formatting the hard drive


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

^^ I like how it trys to sound balanced: "While the Computer Age has ushered in many advances.."


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

> an estimated "...one in 10 computers in America now houses some type of evil spirit."
> 
> "Technicians can replace the hard drive and reinstall the software, getting rid of the wicked spirit permanently."


Probably 1:10 has some mal/spyware/virii 



> "640K ought to be enough for anybody."
> 
> - Bill Gates (It's likely Bill Gates did not have this on his mind while developing the Win9X Circa in 1981


http://www.quotesandsayings.com/quotes/bill-gates/


----------

